# Gun Porn



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 10, 2011)

Took some pictures of my guns.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 10, 2011)

Best way to keep people from stealing your guns is to make sure they don't know you have them.

I guess the exact opposite works just as well, when you've got that many :mrgreen:


----------



## bulldog (Feb 11, 2011)

I'll throw this one in there. This, my friends, is a Smith and Wesson 460 XVR. I got this a couple months ago and I love it. It will shoot a 45 Colt, a 454 Casul, and a 460. If you don't have ear protection in it will mess your ears up and when you shoot it it feels like someone punches you in the face but other than that it will kill any animal on the planet. The 460 bullets are almost $2 a pop so it gets expensive quick but it is a lot of fun. Why would someone have this, you ask yourself. Because when s*** hits the fan, I'll be ready. That and if you run out of bullets, you can use it as a hammer. It weighs 4+ pounds not loaded. :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 11, 2011)

BullDog I'd be in truble if I could get any gun I wanted cause thats exactly what I do, get any gun I wanted  :mrgreen: 

NIce xvr, I know them


----------



## russ010 (Feb 11, 2011)

I've got the exact same Remington 742 Woodsman 30-06... but I've got a Leupold scope on mine


----------



## riverracer (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey man , what r u asking for your 460 smith ?


----------



## bulldog (Feb 12, 2011)

russ010 said:


> I've got the exact same Remington 742 Woodsman 30-06... but I've got a Leupold scope on mine



I also have the same gun. It does not eject shells as well as it used to but still a great gun. I think mine is a Woodsmaster though. Same model #.

The 460 is not for sale. Gonna stay in the collection.


----------



## bulldog (Feb 12, 2011)

riverracer said:


> Hey man , what r u asking for your 460 smith ?




Come to think of it, a 2009 alweld 17.6 x 56 alum. transom and a 2009 custom built trailer that is powder coated would make a fine payment. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## riverracer (Feb 15, 2011)

How much boot r u willing to pay ?


----------



## Sandmangw (Apr 21, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls, as I scrolled thru them purty pitchers, I thought you'd been in my safe. I've never known of another Glenfield 30A 30/30. Only diference is you have a better scope. As I recall, they're Marlin 336's.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 21, 2011)

The Glenfield 30's are the box store brand 336.


----------



## ray55classic (Apr 25, 2011)

The dan wesson 15-6vh shows you know a really good revolver when you see one. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 29, 2011)

ray55classic said:


> The dan wesson 15-6vh shows you know a really good revolver when you see one. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


I've had it around 30 years, at the time I bought it I knew nothing about Dan Wesson. It came from a friends brother that needed money. Now it's the one you will have to pry from my cold dead hand.


----------



## ray55classic (May 1, 2011)

Lckstkn2smknbrls, I've owned 3 DW model 15's over the years, and probably shot a dozen or so more,everyone i fired would group good and had nice decent triggers. They ruled the silouette range for years, a fine peice....enjoyed looking at the rest of your collection , looks GOOD......


----------



## DeathDealer (Aug 6, 2011)

I love gun porn! Let me contribute!

Lets see where to begin............ :-k How bout assault rifles.

Colt AR15 A2 HBAR






Bulgarian AK47 with milled receiver.





Colt LE6920 above and S&W M&P15-22 below.


----------



## Dragonman (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice collection Dealer!!!


----------



## dave shady (Sep 2, 2011)

Our Lightweight Carry Guns..... and this is what the wife can do with her Bodyguard Wheel Gun






Good Stuff love gun porn


----------



## PSG-1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Here's a couple of my long range piece:







Hey, look, it's the rifle with the same name as my screen name....a PSG-1


No, it isn't a 'real' PSG-1, those cost about $10-15K. Mine still cost about $5K, though.

This rifle began life as an HK-91. The entire receiver was taken apart, trued up and re-welded, reinforcing rails welded in place, and a scope rail welded to the top of the receiver. 

Next, a 30" Hart 416 stainless steel .30 caliber barrel with a 1 in 12 twist was fitted to the rifle, and chambered with a '95 JGS Palma Match chamber. 

Then, of course, being an H&K with delayed roller locked action, the chamber had to be fluted by EDM process.

Also, the locking piece was changed out for a 23 degree angle PSG-1 locking piece, due to the different recoil impulse from the 30" barrel, as opposed to the stock 18" barrel that was initially on the rifle.

Then, the rifle was fitted with a PSG-1 fully adjustable buttstock (and they're proud of these things, last time I checked, they were about 800 dollars)

Also, the stock HK-91 trigger was sent to Williams trigger systems for the set trigger modification. On normal mode, the pull weight is 4.25 lbs, with no creep. On 'set' mode, the pull weight is reduced to 2.5 lbs. A PSG-1 walnut handgrip with adjustable shelf was installed.

Instead of using a PSG-1 forearm and the adapter, a special trunnion extension was fabricated and machined, then, a free floated forearm was made from 1/8" aluminum plate, radius bent, and slotted.

This rifle is capable of shooting 1/2 MOA at 1/2 a mile. (That's a 4 inch clay pigeon on a berm 880 yards downrange) At 100 yards, it will shoot 1/2" groups. I did the welding, but as far as the actual gunsmithing, barrel work, etc, that was done by a gunsmith in Charleston, SC, John Geiges. He built rifles for competition shooters, the military, and law enforcement. His rifles placed in national, and international events.


----------

